# Rust in car seat buckle!



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

DS vomited on his car seat. I followed the seat manufacturer's cleaning instructions and when all was said and done, rust formed in the buckle part (the part that comes up between the legs). When I called the company about it, the woman said that there shouldn't be anything that could rust in that part of the seat! However, it's definitely a rust-like substance. Is this seat still safe to use? Can that part be replaced if it isn't safe (it's a TrueFit and doesn't look like an easy part to replace). Just in case I haven't used the seat since it happened.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Is the rust colored substance on a metal or plastic surface? Plastic can't rust, but metal most definitely can, LOL. Can you take a picture of the offending piece and share it?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't think a photo would show much. The area is inside the buckle and difficult to even see. After I unbuckle the seat, it looks like rust residue on the part that slides in to the buckle and inside the buckle looks like there is metal inside it (along with other plastic parts). I may just call the company again and talk with a different person to see if I can get more information. I can't imagine one of the most important parts of the seat would be made entirely of plastic (or at least not metal!).


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I am fairly certain there is metal in the buckle of the True Fit. There are a few seats that have plastic buckles, but that certainly isn't typical.


----------

